# Opening weekend Snow Geese



## JaSchwa2 (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice job!! Love the pics. :beer:


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Here's some more from that same trip. It was a great time, with it being the first time decoying snows for all three of us. Joined up with some guys from Indiana to hunt a couple days and we did good.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Those are awesome pictures. Thanks for sharing. :beer:

Dan


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

sweet pics. :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Good job. Nice to finally see some juvies starting to show up in pics!


----------



## JaSchwa2 (Mar 16, 2008)

just about all the birds we decoyed were juvies


----------



## JaSchwa2 (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## DU870 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice pics!!


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Awesome pics fellas! :beer:


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah that was a great hunt. We were in western nebraska along the north platte river this past monday. We hunted along a slough in a pasture that was holding quite a few birds earlier in the season. Still saw quite a few birds which was surprising, all the local roost birds ignored us when they went out and fed, but all the migrating flocks coming up river came right in because there was a 45 mph wind which was forcing them right along the deck. Here's a few more pics of mine.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats on the band! Nothing like seeing it on the bird for the first time!


----------



## JaSchwa2 (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice pictures Tyler, hopefully we will go out this weekend and get a few more!! It was really nice that they all decoyed though...It was alot better over here than in the Water Basin.(DECOY WISE)


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah it was tough in the basins, but I think they decoy a lot better out west just because of the lack of pressure compared to out east. The only huge pressure they receive I think is in NE Colorado.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

wow, i LOVE the dog and the blue pic


----------

